# Carved Aluminum Work In Progress



## Ed McDonnell (May 9, 2014)

I've been playing with texturing / carving metal pen bodies with some successes and a lot of ...... let's call them learning experiences.  Having run into way too many recent learning experiences with my new click designs (figuring out how to reliably hold them for carving ) I decided to take a break and step back to something a little easier.

This is the cap tube for a fountain pen I'm working on.  It started as a rod of aluminun.  It was turned to size / shape and them embellished with a low relief carving.  I'm working on the artwork for the pen body now and I am looking forward to getting that carved and the pen assembled.

Here's how it looks (from two angles) right off the machine.  I plan to buff it to a mirror finish.













What do you think?

Ed


----------



## Curly (May 9, 2014)

I just see a couple little blue boxes with a "?" mark in them. :frown: Doesn't show using Forum Runner on the phone either. :frown: Hopefully they will show later because I am very interested on seeing them.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 9, 2014)

Well, that's weird.  I can seem them???  I'm going to try signing out and see if I seem them or the blue boxes.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 9, 2014)

I can see them even when I sign out of IAP.   Let's just try again.

I inserted them as attached thumbnails this time instead of in line.  Click on the thumbnail for a larger picture.  Hope this works.

Ed


----------



## Brooks803 (May 9, 2014)

WOW!! That's seriously cool!

I couldn't see the pics in the 1st post either. I see the attached ones instead.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 9, 2014)

I totally agree with Jonathon!


----------



## rholiday (May 9, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Curly (May 9, 2014)

Now I can see them fine and they look cool. CNC I presume.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 9, 2014)

Holy cow, that's cool.


----------



## rangeric43 (May 9, 2014)

beautiful work!


----------



## mark james (May 9, 2014)

Those are way cool!  Beautiful artwork!  I love stuff like this.


----------



## Joe S. (May 9, 2014)

Woah! That is almost as cool as a rooster engraving in PR! :biggrin:


----------



## BSea (May 9, 2014)

Now that is really impressive.  I'd have trouble doing that on paper, let alone aluminum.  Yes, I know it's CNC, but still.......


----------



## Bryguy (May 10, 2014)

Nice work. What are you using as a carving tool?


----------



## Rodnall (May 10, 2014)

Those are amazing!


----------



## MarkD (May 10, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 10, 2014)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! Beautiful workmanship.
Kryn


----------

